
On the Compatibility Between Physics and Intelligent Organisms - furcyd
https://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0102024
======
furcyd
Abstract: It has been commonly argued, on the basis of Godel’s theorem and
related mathematical results, that true artificial intelligence cannot exist.
Penrose has further deduced from the existence of human intelligence that
fundamental changes in physical theories are needed. I provide an elementary
demonstration that these deductions are mistaken.

